# Using the Kitchenaid



## billmac (Sep 6, 2005)

Can someone describe to me, in general, how the Kitchenaid with the dough hook is used during the bread making process?  What steps does it (or can it) replace.  Initial mixing of course, but what about kneading?

I know the real answer is "it all depends" but if someone can give me a general idea, I can work out the particulars from there.

Thanks


----------



## marmalady (Sep 6, 2005)

I use it for both the mixing and kneading steps; but it would depend on what kind of bread you're making, I think. I'm sure other folks will chime in here!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2005)

In making bread, bagel and pizza doughs, I use the KA to mix the yeast with water and sugar, and to mix and knead the dough.  I use the mixer bowl for rising the dough.  The key here is that the KA doesn't get tired, my arms and hands do.


----------



## BellaCucina (Sep 6, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> In making bread, bagel and pizza doughs, I use the KA to mix the yeast with water and sugar, and to mix and knead the dough. I use the mixer bowl for rising the dough. The key here is that the KA doesn't get tired, my arms and hands do.


 
That's how I use it, too Andy. Sometimes I just stir the yeast and water in a glass measuring cup until it proofs, then proceed with the recipe in the KA bowl using the dough hook.

Hi Marmalady! I love your screen name.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 6, 2005)

In short - the dough hook does the kneading. Depending on the recipe and method you are using to make your bread (sponge or dump) you may want to start with the flat beater paddle to mix the sponge and then switch to the dough hook ... or if it's just a straight dump method recipe you can actually just start with the dough hook and do both the mixing and kneading (what I generally do for my everyday bread).

You can find all of this information in the book that came with your mixer - _KitchenAid x Quart Stand Mixer Instructions and Recipes_.

If you don't have the manual that came with your mixer they are available on the KA website in PDF format - but they keep moving things around so you'll just have to hunt for them.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 8, 2005)

I use it the same way Andy does. My arms and hands say thanks


----------



## johnjohn (Sep 9, 2005)

billmac said:
			
		

> Can someone describe to me, in general, how the Kitchenaid with the dough hook is used during the bread making process? What steps does it (or can it) replace. Initial mixing of course, but what about kneading?



Both initial mixing and kneading of yeast doughs.

I think if you're making a loose pre-ferment (equal parts water and a.p. flour by weight), the mixing paddle works a bit better due to the loose batter-like texture you end up with. But the dough hook is for kneading.


----------

